# Irrigation Quote - Thoughts?



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

I had a company come out and give me an estimate on an irrigation system and wanted to hear yall's thoughts. My yard is about 4,000sq/ft and will require 3 zones (2 zones for the yard and 1 zone for 3 flower beds). For this they said it will be $3,285. They also quoted me on some drainage, better heads, wifi controller, and new spigot but I think I'm going to hold off on those for now and maybe upgrade that stuff later myself.



It's probably worth mentioning they will be using a vibratory plow vs traditional trenching machine. Do you guys think this is a good deal or too high? My first thought was it was high but I've never had this done and didn't know what to expect. Thanks in advanced!


----------



## usc529 (Jun 12, 2019)

Nooooooo I have 3 zones with 5 heads per zone and it was only $800


----------



## Ben S (Oct 6, 2018)

It doesn't seem high to me but I would get a couple more quotes. I had some electrical work quoted recently and the first quote I got was about 50% higher than what I was expecting. I got two more quotes and that first one was by far the lowest.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

I think they figure around $500 a zone. Though with the way markets and pricing has been...


----------



## SC Grass Loon (Jun 7, 2019)

I am not sure on that pricing but I will say that PVC prices are high right now and climbing.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

That sounds a bit pricey to me but I DIY'd my entire system so I may be comparing apples to oranges. I second the recommendation on getting more quotes.

There's lots of TLF members in the Atlanta area. I'm sure a few of them know their way around irrigation. Maybe for the cost of a case of beer and a couple of pizzas you could have a sprinkler-install party.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

I'm in the Atlanta area and received multiple quotes. The one I went with was priced as the following:

$2775- 4,000sqft new Install and 1500sqft existing turf install. This includes upgraded heads and WiFi controller. Additional flower bed zones are going to be $700 and $890.


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

Twodollarblue said:


> I'm in the Atlanta area and received multiple quotes. The one I went with was priced as the following:
> 
> $2775- 4,000sqft new Install and 1500sqft existing turf install. This includes upgraded heads and WiFi controller. Additional flower bed zones are going to be $700 and $890.


Did they use a vibratory plow or trenching machine to dig the lines? And do you mind telling me who the company was? You can message me if you want.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@Lawn Smith The going rate around North Texas is about $800-$1,000 per zone for small jobs. That is a very detailed quote which you do not always get in the sprinkler install/ repair business. If it was me line item 18,20, and 21 I would do in a heartbeat during the install.

18- Way easier to install before the pipe for irrigation goes in. If you can get water away from the house or landscape that is a good thing.

20- I really like the ability to use iPhone to turn on or change settings. You have to learn this. Don't expect them to be able to help after the install with this. It all depends on where your wifi router is in proximity to the controller. If you are an internet guy then I would install. I like the ability to shut off my system from the phone if we get heavy rains.

21- I have 18 zones and I am glad I have a Master Valve. If any head or other valve develops a small leak the master valve prevents water from flowing to the lines. Just the fact they are giving you the option of a master valve is impressive to me.

The other thing I would ask is how long a no questions asked warranty on all labor and parts. For example, a valve starts leaking after a few months. Will they pick up the phone and repair for the first year.


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

cldrunner said:


> @Lawn Smith The going rate around North Texas is about $800-$1,000 per zone for small jobs. That is a very detailed quote which you do not always get in the sprinkler install/ repair business. If it was me line item 18,20, and 21 I would do in a heartbeat during the install.
> 
> 18- Way easier to install before the pipe for irrigation goes in. If you can get water away from the house or landscape that is a good thing.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. He did say I wouldn't need the master valve if I installed the new spigot/yard hydrant (line 25). Any idea why that might be?

The yard hydrant will be right by my driveway and garage so I can wash my car and tank mix my sprays easier. Figured might as well add that while they're out there.


----------



## BvilleGrass (Jul 31, 2019)

I don't think the quote is unreasonable. But it wouldn't hurt to get a 2nd.

I have 9 zones, 10k sq ft, wireless controller, abs my install was about $5k. That was nearly 5 yrs ago.

I'm not a fan of master valves. Unless you live somewhere that a leak would create severe damage, I wouldn't recommend installing one.

The regular opening/shutting of a master valve is hard on a system. Especially if they are programmed to open/close at the end of every zone cycle and not just when a leak is detected.

If you do have a leak, you will still have the ability to shut off and depressive to it system at the back flow preventer and at the water shutoff. It just won't do it for you at the end of the cycle.

Master valves do have their pros. But they also come with the cons of extra wear on your system.


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

Gotta remember to factor in labor costs, overhead, and markup on the materials. DIY costs are not comparable at all.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

2500-3500 with a wireless controller seems reasonable. Personally, I wanted all of mine run with schedule 40 and not the cheap thin walled stuff, but i think there is a mixture of the two.


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

Is anybody familiar with the pressure regulated heads and are they worth the upgrade?


----------



## Hapa512 (Mar 22, 2020)

Lawn Smith said:


> Is anybody familiar with the pressure regulated heads and are they worth the upgrade?


I just installed one today for my wife's raised garden beds and they are worth it. I installed a drip system with up to 8 drip lines. This was the first time for me, but well worth the time and energy.


----------



## quintafresnos (Mar 3, 2021)

Seems very pricey, to me. I'd want to see the line items broken down rather than just one price.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Lawn Smith said:


> Is anybody familiar with the pressure regulated heads and are they worth the upgrade?


I can't imagine its more than a couple of dollars for the pressure regulated ones.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

I just got a quote for $4200. I have a lot of wrap around patios/sidewalks he'll have to run under. Multiple flower beds. 
This guy comes highly recommended. I personally know 4 people that have used him and he's simply the best they say. I don't even remember how many zones or heads he said, I just remember him saying "water will be everywhere" and then smiled. I may get other quotes, but from what I've heard 3500 around here is normally the starting cost.


----------



## marcjw (Aug 28, 2020)

I had rainbird design mine but I did the work. It was the hardest work I've ever done in my life...will never do that job again. Every trench, every fitting was done by me. 6k sq/ft with 5 zones. It still cost me half of what the quotes I got would cost. I will say I had an extra water meter installed that added to the cost. To me its the only way to go.

I'm what you'd call a go-getter when it comes to projects. If I want it I'm all in, but this job I'll never do again..haha. It was very gratifying when I fired it up and it worked with no leaks. If I ever move I'll pay to have an irrigation put in.

....wanted to add that in my area I got about 3 different prices. All $5,000 to $6,000.


----------



## marcjw (Aug 28, 2020)

Those quotes of 2k to 3k are reasonable. My backflow valve was 350, wire was around 200, rainbird controller another 200 I think. I'm sure they have a trencher but if not my rental was 350 for the weekend. Adds up quick


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

@Lawn Smith That sounds about what I was quoted for my back yard at around 3000sq ft +/-.

I did a DIY system that cost me around $235 or so. Is your lawn already established? That is the one thing about my Reno that was worth it's weight in gold. There is no way I would ever drag a sprinkler around the yard again, huge waste of time and water.

I have the orbit 4 zone timer from HD. And have 4 irrigation hoses connected to Rainbird impact sprinklers. Running one zone at a time due to pressure issues. Best thing also is you know exactly where those lines are when/if they get damaged. You can PM me for some
Ideas, there is no way I would pay 3500 for an irrigation system.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

I'm all for paying just not to do it. It'd take me weeks/months of research and labor/time putting it in that I don't have. Plus the pain when I trench up some wires that weren't marked.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Lawn Smith said:


> Is anybody familiar with the pressure regulated heads and are they worth the upgrade?


Yes. With the minimal cost difference, why wouldn't they be used? (Sprinkler Warehouse - see for yourself)

I just 'upgraded' 5 of mine and w/check valve and 30 psi since it's a slope.


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

rjw0283 said:


> I'm all for paying just not to do it. It'd take me weeks/months of research and labor/time putting it in that I don't have. Plus the pain when I trench up some wires that weren't marked.


I agree. I've done some research and have concluded it's not worth the time and aggravation to save $1,000. And that's assuming everything goes to according to plan, which it never does. They are also using a vibratory plow so my yard will not have big scares all over the place and should heal much quicker.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Lawn Smith said:


> rjw0283 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm all for paying just not to do it. It'd take me weeks/months of research and labor/time putting it in that I don't have. Plus the pain when I trench up some wires that weren't marked.
> ...


Yeah it's the right call. I'm a guy who loves doing stuff himself. But whenever you can avoid digging a lot of holes/trenches/etc and gluing pipes and all that, it's worth it.

Not that a grand is nothing to me, but on a project of that scale, I could make $1000 doing what I'm good at quicker than I could complete an irrigation install


----------



## dj80d (Nov 15, 2020)

Lawn Smith said:


> cldrunner said:
> 
> 
> > @Lawn Smith The going rate around North Texas is about $800-$1,000 per zone for small jobs. That is a very detailed quote which you do not always get in the sprinkler install/ repair business. If it was me line item 18,20, and 21 I would do in a heartbeat during the install.
> ...


just so you know having a master valve with out a flow sensor is beyond pointless. controller will not know when to shut down unless there is a flow sensor.


----------



## Broad St Bagman (Apr 8, 2021)

dj80d said:


> Lawn Smith said:
> 
> 
> > cldrunner said:
> ...


Not necessarily - the master valve will be opened by the controller at the same time that it signals the zones to turn on and off.

This quote seems reasonable. Maybe you could find someone cheaper but I put a premium on people who will do it right and do it quickly. If these guys fit the bill probably no regrets.


----------



## NeVs (Aug 17, 2018)

Dang, down here in Houston. I got 5 quotes all ranging from 325-500 a zone. Avg was around 375.

Ended up going with $415 per zone for 6 zones.


----------



## Colinwjholding (Apr 6, 2020)

I do irrigation for a living, this quote seems reasonable. The driveway boring alone would be probably 5-600$

I recently irrigated 1.25 acres of grass and it was 3500 ft of pipe 10 zones 50 rotors 22 misters and just the parts alone were close to 4500$. Without equipment and labour costs.

End if the day if you don't like a quote you can do it yourself.


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

Colinwjholding said:


> I do irrigation for a living, this quote seems reasonable. The driveway boring alone would be probably 5-600$
> 
> I recently irrigated 1.25 acres of grass and it was 3500 ft of pipe 10 zones 50 rotors 22 misters and just the parts alone were close to 4500$. Without equipment and labour costs.
> 
> End if the day if you don't like a quote you can do it yourself.


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dj80d (Nov 15, 2020)

Broad St Bagman said:


> dj80d said:
> 
> 
> > Lawn Smith said:
> ...


correct but here is the thing with a flow sensor. if the controller turns on and off the master valve. the controller also wants to see flow for each zone and will be able to shut down with to much flow or to little flow. having a master valve that isnt there for the flow sensor is beyond pointless.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

There are more benefits to a master valve than just being part of a flow sensor control. It is not pointless and in the grand scheme of things, very inexpensive to do in a new install.

https://www.irrigationtutorials.com/faq/master-valve.htm


----------



## Mnbadger (Jun 9, 2019)

I also did my own system. Designed, ordered poly pipe, heads, controller, everything. Rented a vibro to pull pipe, did plumbing in house and out to backflow preventer, dug holes for valve boxes, installed 40-45 heads, backfilled everything, adjusted all heads. Oh, moved my west fence out 8' because I had the vibro with auger. Why wouldn't I....
Honestly, if you have the money. Even if it stings a bit, just pay someone to do it. Imagine coming home from work and it's all done. I worked on mine 1-2 weeks and that doesn't count designing and ordering stuff. I'm glad I did it, but it [email protected]+&$?* sucked while doing it. I saved money but it certainly isn't for everyone.
If you pay someone be sure to quickly map out where your pipe lines go before you forget. It will help you in the future.


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

Mnbadger said:


> I also did my own system. Designed, ordered poly pipe, heads, controller, everything. Rented a vibro to pull pipe, did plumbing in house and out to backflow preventer, dug holes for valve boxes, installed 40-45 heads, backfilled everything, adjusted all heads. Oh, moved my west fence out 8' because I had the vibro with auger. Why wouldn't I....
> Honestly, if you have the money. Even if it stings a bit, just pay someone to do it. Imagine coming home from work and it's all done. I worked on mine 1-2 weeks and that doesn't count designing and ordering stuff. I'm glad I did it, but it [email protected]+&$?* sucked while doing it. I saved money but it certainly isn't for everyone.
> If you pay someone be sure to quickly map out where your pipe lines go before you forget. It will help you in the future.


Dang I'm impressed it only took you 2 weeks. I bet that was a good feeling when you finished. I think I'm going to let that company do my front yard and then maybe in the fall I will try and do my backyard myself. I have fescue in the back so not worried about that as much.


----------



## Mnbadger (Jun 9, 2019)

Here's a thought. Pay for the front and work a deal to have them pull the lines for the back yard and you finish installing.


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

Time. Money. Skill. Pain threshold.

If you have time, DIY.
No time but $$. Contract it out.
No skill ... well you get the picture.

We have a 1.6 acre property that according to neighbors, had not seen water on it for five years or more.

In our 1 acre pasture there was ONE sprinkler riser w a sprinkler on it. Two that had sprinklers cut off. The rest were literally bulldozed over.

We had to use Google and Bing maps to see where the pasture sprinklers were a d use those measurements THEN dig up exploratory holes. There were a lot of holes and a LOT of deducing what someone else was thinking a decade ago.

Not to mention finding parts to fix what was broken.

It took 6 months to get the pasture functional and when we made it to the house yard, a few things played into our hands (we got lucky) and a few things we haven't been able to solve.

Why so long? We had time but not money (to contract out).
I didn't want to just start trenching through an existing system because I wasn't patient. Plus we had no idea what else that would break. We got no info from the prior owners either.

So, Time. Money. Skill. Pain threshold. ?


----------

